# Food Safety News Sat 10/19/2019



## daveomak.fs (Oct 19, 2019)

Food Safety News
Sat 10/19/2019 4:01 AM
Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser.








* Chance of negative food standards impact from Brexit rises*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 19, 2019 12:10 am The likelihood of a negative impact on food standards from Brexit has increased, according to a report from Public Health Wales. The document looks at evidence since January about the possible real-life effects Brexit could have on people’s health and well-being in Wales. The United Kingdom held a referendum on June 2016 and voted to...  Continue Reading



* Spanish Listeria outbreak declared over after 200 affected*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 19, 2019 12:09 am Spain’s largest ever Listeria outbreak is over according to authorities with no new infections reported in the last 20 days. La Consejería de Salud y Familias ended the listeriosis alert, which was started in mid-August, after confirming the risk of new infections was minimal and implicated products were not still being distributed. The incubation period...  Continue Reading



* Pork and sausage patties recalled over Salmonella fears*
By News Desk on Oct 18, 2019 11:14 pm George’s Prepared Foods, located in  Caryville, TN, has recalled approximately 6,444 pounds of ready-to-eat (RTE) pork sausage patty and turkey sausage patty products that may be contaminated with Salmonella, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The ready-to-eat pork and turkey sausage patty items were produced on April 19,...  Continue Reading



* Multiple beef products recalled by Pride of Florida after testing positive for E. coli O157:H7*
By News Desk on Oct 18, 2019 10:31 pm Pride of Florida, a Raiford, FL  establishment, has recalled  64,797 pounds of raw beef products that may be contaminated with E. coli O157: H7, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The raw ground beef items were produced on various dates from Sept. 23, 2019 to Oct. 10, 2019....  Continue Reading



* 59 tons of egg rolls recalled for being “packed under insanitary conditions”*
By News Desk on Oct 18, 2019 08:47 pm St. Louis-based T & R Enterprise USA Inc. has recalled approximately 118,000 pounds of meat and poultry egg roll products that were produced and packed under insanitary conditions, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The meat and poultry egg roll items were produced on various dates from Aug....  Continue Reading



* “Misbranding” called for not listing milk on recalled chicken pie and meatloaf products*
By News Desk on Oct 18, 2019 06:01 pm MawMaw’s Chicken Pies, located in Kernersville, NC,  is recalling an undetermined amount of chicken pie and meatloaf products due to misbranding and undeclared allergens, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The products contain milk and soy, known allergens, which are not declared on the product label. The not-ready-to-eat...  Continue Reading


----------

